# new high back diamond rhom



## piranhafreak (May 7, 2003)

this is an old pic before i owned him new ones comming soon i have got him in his new home and
he is very active thanks B scott for selling me such an awesome fish and hareball for taking care of him he is 11.5 inches


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice looking rhom


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice phish


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW..that's massive. Mine will eventually get that big in huh...20 yrs.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ooooooo
Very nice!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

looks amazing


----------



## beowolf (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That guy is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

That is one beautiful fish you got there!


----------



## saran (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

WOOWWW WEEEE thats amazing what a fish


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

he looks crazy,nice p.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! Awesome pick-up


----------

